# Ben Nye luxury banana powder



## hwdsprincess (Aug 30, 2012)

So I'm awaiting arrival for my banana powder and heard great things about it do any of you have it? If so how do you prefer to put it on sponge or brush and what techniques?


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 31, 2012)

My HG used to be Chanel's poudre universelle libre but Ben nye has taken its place in my heart now. This is my new HG. I use it with a fluffy brush


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 31, 2012)

I heard that Chanel one was good, I'll try differ ways w the Ben nye and see which one works best I'm excited to try it.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds great! Enjoy your new ben nye then! It really is amazing


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Sep 9, 2012)

I enjoyed using this powder! You only need a little bit and I find this works better on my skin versus a translucent powder (think of MUFE HD). I mainly used this powder to set my liquid foundation or if I am doing drag make-up to set my cream foundation and I use a powder puff in a press and roll motion.

  	If I am touching up, I first blot then lightly tap the powder on my skin with a powder brush.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Oct 5, 2012)

TheLadyDanger said:


> I enjoyed using this powder! You only need a little bit and I find this works better on my skin versus a translucent powder (think of MUFE HD). I mainly used this powder to set my liquid foundation or if I am doing drag make-up to set my cream foundation and I use a powder puff in a press and roll motion.
> 
> If I am touching up, I first blot then lightly tap the powder on my skin with a powder brush.


  	thanks....this has def become my must have makeup item and i tap it on w a foundation brush it's also such a good blotter with the powder brush


----------



## labellamisfit (Oct 1, 2013)

Does this work well on darker skin tones


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *labellamisfit* 



Does this work well on darker skin tones


  Depends on how deep. Besides Ben Nye makes other shades of the luxury powder. They have shades that will work well with deeper skintones. I love their powder because of how finely milled it is. I use Banana but I rarely find myself reaching for it as much as I used to.


----------



## KaysWays (Oct 6, 2013)

labellamisfit said:


> Does this work well on darker skin tones


 I actually have it on in my profile pic but only use it when I wanna get by turnt up lol. To set my everyday highlight I use Topaz. I am still searching for a color to set my entire face but for that I just use my mac msf


----------



## Hjordis Asta (Apr 26, 2014)

I was wondering if you knew the difference between the Ben Nye Luxury Powder and Transluscent Powder? (texture, feeling, coverage, staying power etc.)
I'm don't live in a country where I can buy it in a store or test it out so any information is very much appreciated.

Thank you


----------

